
How Elon Musk Can Save Tesla: Hire Alan Mulally, Ford's Savior - OrwellianChild
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-23/how-elon-musk-can-save-tesla-hire-alan-mulally-ford-s-savior
======
digikata
I'm sort of a Mulally fan, he I think was fairly critical in how smoothly the
777 development was for Boeing - and was passed up to be CEO of Boeing, and
went to Ford as CEO instead. But I wonder that today Ford is in something a
problem spot, and how much of that (if any) is attributable to Mulally.

